# New Addition.



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello all! It's been a long time since I've been consistently active on these forums. I hope some long time members will remember myself and my furbabies!
Anyway, long story short .. we've added a new member to the family. Another Saint. We fostered for a short time but decided the constant change was just too much for our dogs and it needed to be a more permanent situation. We adopted this little girl from a couple that could no longer care for her. She's roughly 10 months old. This is Dahlia!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

Lovely! She has a look that says "whew, finally, I'm home!"


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes! She settled in fairly quickly. It was mostly the rest of us that had to make an adjustment. I expected her to mope for a few days when we brought her here, given all the change and the fact that the people she was used to were gone .. she absolutely didn't. She is completely and totally obsessed with our other Saint. She was a bit intimidated at first but that lasted no more than 48 hours. She has more energy than any Saint I've ever known though. We have a tough time keeping up!


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Aw! She's beautiful! It sounds like she's made herself right at home.  I love Saint Bernards.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

She is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you both  She is a sweetheart. A challenge, but a sweetheart.


----------



## TWW (Apr 15, 2014)

Love Saints. Had a couple in the past and step daughter has one now. She looks great. Glad she now has a forever home and is adjusting well to the change.
Her coat really looks good, stepdaughter Staint looks really rough, with low 30's 4 weeks ago to mid 80's now, she is dropping huge chunks of hair, don't matter how much you brush.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you. She is shedding a lot right now too. More than my male. I also believe she's still losing puppy coat. It's all over my house right now even after brushing. Oh well, that's what vaccuums are for, right?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

That's a great looking St. Bernard! I like her name too.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Pretty girl


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks so much. We think so too


----------

